# time for change



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

If I get off this infernal machine, it's time to put the chains back into the truck as well as the "bungi" straps to hold them in place. It's also time to change out the #2 sand shovel with the #2 grain shovel and make sure there is at least one good scraper and snow brush somewhere under the seat. For being so darn pretty winter has its down side. Yesterday I saw the spare pair of insulated gloves are already in place on the "hump".


----------



## Wallrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't forget the bag-o-sand, the tow strap, and a set of jumper cables for those frozen batteries.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Aren't those permanent fixtures: sorta like the axe an' fold um up saw. Also a short "hank" of heavy chain with a couple of bolts annuts an washers to grab things that might have shape edges. Some times a body just figures everyone has the basics-thanks.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

headhunter said:


> Aren't those permanent fixtures: sorta like the axe an' fold um up saw. Also a short "hank" of heavy chain with a couple of bolts annuts an washers to grab things that might have shape edges. Some times a body just figures everyone has the basics-thanks.


Move south where it does not snow easier


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

lefty said:


> Move south where it does not snow easier


That's what I'm talking about....:2thumb:

I lived in WY one winter. Broke me from sucking eggs....:surrender:

Jimmy


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't forget to change out BOB, put my winter sleeping bag in & heavier cloths.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

And most importantly, change out that summer air in your tires for winter air. 

I also carry a spare set of wiper blades. I've had freeze-ups in the past that snapped wipers off.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah I get ready for winter but getting out my socks so I can put them on if it gets cold. :wave: another brutal winter in Fla.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

This makes me grateful for our incessant rain all winter long. At least I don't have to put on tire chains to drive through the rain! I may have to put on rubber boots just to get to the car, though!


----------

